

Naming and shaming the AGW fraudsters - billswift
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=1631#more-1631

======
jamesbritt
Worth reading just for the great neologisms and descriptive phrasing (e.g.
"green shirts", "The hockey team", "Gaianists")

------
billswift
This is a great summing up of how the AGW nonsense went so off-the-rails.

